# Alternative ways to transport weanling calf



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello, Just thought I'd ask because someone 2 hrs away was interested in my weanling bull calf but they and I don't have a trailer and I guess it would have cost to much to pay someone or rent one so I didn't hear from him again.
So I was wondering is there any other way to transport one. 
I mean like hogtie it (don't think so ,just asking!) and laying it in the back of a van ,covered truck or even hatchback with a tarp under .
I'm also asking in case I find one ,say 1/2 hr away . 
I'm thinking if one was halter broke ,the back of a van would be good if you'd hold on to it.
What if it's not halter broke but you put one on for the first time ?
I'm talking about a say 6-8 month old Highland.
Any other ways?


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

make a cattle panel cage for the bed of a pick up truck. Put a top on it too


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

A pickup with a headache rack. Halter and cross tie to the rack. Probably a good idea to make some sides too.


----------



## eggzackly (Apr 14, 2011)

I've helped someone move a jack and a stud pony in back of a van, went okay.


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

Has anyone ever rented a U-Haul trailer to haul livestock? I considered using one to move my pigs to the butcher. Just get the insurance and it should be fine right?????


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

We have had 2 full size goats in the back of our Excursion. You could fit a calf, probably laying down, but the mess is, just yuck!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Trailers can be had cheap. We started out with a two-horse, took the center divider out after determining it wasn't structural, and used it for several years for cattle. The horse people are going to the slant loads and fancy trailers with an RV in the front, a basic two horse can be had on the cheap. I saw one on craigslist recently for $250 and that was the asking price. Wave 2 hundreds at them and I bet would be yours. The downside to putting cattle in a horse trailer is they tend to be darker inside due to the solid sides and the cattle don't load as easy. Might have to open the escape hatch and give them some light. Check out the floor in any used trailer carefully. 

Having a trailer to haul an animal to the vet clinic versus an emergency farm call, it could pay for itself. Also not having a trailer is costing you a sale. You could charge extra for delivery. 

Or get/build a set of stock racks and a ramp if you have a pickup.


----------



## Ruralnurse (Jun 23, 2011)

_"Has anyone ever rented a U-Haul trailer to haul livestock? I considered using one to move my pigs to the butcher. Just get the insurance and it should be fine right?????" _

Had a family memeber needed to move and used a U-haul. They also put their three Rottweilers in the back. Checked on them every so often but on the last leg of the trip (maybe a hour) they were all dead. It was not due to heat or cold. Someone said that it was likely the exhaust got into the back and killed them. U-haul does warn not to put any people in the back. Not sure if this was an isolated case but I would be very leery of it.

Ruralnurse


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

A pick-up with stock racks is a real nice way to haul anything larger than a bottle calf.
You could try fitting one in the back of a van......but cows have the "ability" to get instant stress scours when things are happening that they do not approve of. Its doubtful you would ever get the smell out if there was carpet of any sort.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

I hauled Norman home in the back of my van, and Annabelle in the back of my humvee, don't recommend either. I ended up building a small trailer by taking a 6" flat bed and having them weld a frame and frame door, then bolting on wood my self, I even have the roof hinged to flip back and flat when I am hauling somthing taller. Cost me about $800 bucks and best thing is you don't need a big truck to haul, used to use my little jeep to pull it, now my small H3! no ramp, low enough for even the smallest animal to climb into.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks guys. Around here you get an old trailer that needs lots of tlc for 1000.
I might have to get one sooner or later though. 
I can't see building something that will only haul a calf (don't have Goats) so I guess I do need a trailer.
It's nice to have here to get the bigger ones used to it too.
That is so dad about the poor dogs! 
Thanks,Chris


----------

